# Jactos de vento em Sintra



## anatrancoso (23 Jun 2008 às 22:47)

Olá,

Gostava de estudar com mais pormenor os jactos de vento que ocorrem devido à Serra de Sintra. Podem indicar-me algum estudo?

Obrigada.


----------



## psm (24 Jun 2008 às 06:28)

Venho dar o unico estudo que conheço sobre ventos dominantes  na serra de sintra.



"Os ventos dominantes em torno da serra de sintra" 
      "A deformação das arvores"

De          "Maria João Alcoforado"



             "Centro de estudos geograficos"


----------

